# "Hellbent"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

'Hellbent' is the first-ever gay horror/slasher movie. The film follows five gay men fighting to stay alive at one of the most outrageous celebrations of the year -- Halloween night in West Hollywood. We follow the men through a night where flamboyant costumes, beautiful people, drugs, music, dancing and sex are everywhere. The authentic footage that the filmmakers acquired during Halloween Carnival lets filmgoers experience West Hollywood on its most exciting night of the year. 
Genres: Drama, Suspense/Horror and Thriller 
Running Time: 1 hr. 25 min. 
Release Date: September 16th, 2005 (limited). 
MPAA Rating: Not Rated 
Distributor: Regent Releasing 

Cast and Credits 

Starring: Dylan Fergus , Bryan Kirkwood, Hank Harris, Andrew Levitas, Matt Phillips 
Directed by: Paul Etheredge-Ouzts 
Produced by: Stephen J Wolfe, Josh Silver 


WTF? I think this movie should be re-titled 'Hellbent For Leather'


----------

